# JBL and Infinity speakers from craigslist UPDATE...



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok. As some of yall know from my previous posts. i went to go check out the Infinity SM 152's and the JBL E90 speakers. I am reposting the ads and pics of both. I tried them out and i have to say the Infinitys sounded really good. I got home and hooked them up in the garage and they sound great. I still need to mess with them and make them sound as perfect as possible. Check out the pics. Any suggestions on how I can make them sound really good? They are running on an Onkyo HT-R540 (were running on my Sony HT but keeps giving me the protection error). 

The JBL E-90's are in great condition. they look new and sound great. BUT I do have a question on them. I also attaching the ad and some pics. NOW I hooked them up to my living room setup which sounds badazz. The E90's come with four connections just like my polks in the gameroom. two red and black on the top and two red and black on the bottom. (the polk audio TSi400's i have the speaker wire connected only on the top two red and black connections then running to the AVR and works awesome (i will attach pic also). I noticed on the E90's that when I put the speaker wire on the top two red and black connections it sound loud. you can hear the high and mid levels really good BUT not the lower levels. Meaning the two 8in speakers on the E90's barely move at all during songs i played like black widow, dark horse and other bass songs. Not sure why?? 

So I went ahead and took the speaker wire off the top two connections and moved it to the bottom two. Now the sound from the E90's sound really low and the 8 inchers are really thumping.......BUT the mid and high are barely heard......actually the center speaker is where the vocal are coming from and is not loud enough. what am i doing wrong? do I need to connect all four? If so, how? 

The living room setup (pic attached) is running on an Onkyo HT-R590, Polk center cs10, two subs one Onkyo 10in down firing and a cerwin vega 10 in down firing, the two E90's and Onkyo surrounds. What can I do to make the E90s give me the high, mid, and lows? I know there are a lot of questions on both sets of speakers......but thank you in advance. Anyway I ended up talking the guy down to $80 for the Infinity's and 190 for the JBL setup (which included the E90's, JBL AVR, 5 Klipsh speakers, 5 JBL speakers and the subwoofer (8in) for $190. Not bad at all for all of this. I think so?








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

my living room setup with the E90's. and my garage with the Infinity's. and my gameroom setup.

what can i do about the middle part of the woofer on the infinitys.....the middle part seems to leaving a lot of dust. what can put on it or what can be done (pic attached)?








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The JBLs appear to have bi wire option according to what you are saying. In order to get them to play correctly you need to make some jumpers that jump the lower pair to the upper pair of connectors. When you do this make sure you jump positive to positive and the same on the negatives (negative to negative).


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx ellis. how?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Legendary70 said:


> thx ellis. how?


You need to jump the connectors with wire or get the correct metal connectors... An example is shown in this pic.



Here is a link to thew manual.... 

http://www.jbl.nl/tl_files/catalog/... Northridge E30, E60, E80, E90 (English).pdf

The connectors are called shorting bars, but you can make some using short pieces of wire. Just make sure no wire from the positive can touch the negative and the same for the negative not touching the positive terminal.* If you need to...use a magnifying glass to make sure no strands touch the opposing terminal.*

If you don't want to make your own shorting bars... I would call JBL and ask them for some, just make sure you tell them you need enough for both speakers.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

nice. thx. ellis. BUT the part I am wondering about is the steps for the wiring with speaker wire to replace those brass brackets.......


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Legendary70 said:


> nice. thx. ellis. BUT the part I am wondering about is the steps for the wiring with speaker wire to replace those brass brackets.......


Get some speaker wire and cut it to the length required and strip off enough wire to connect it to the terminals... Just make sure none of the wire strands touch the opposing terminal... ie the positive wire cannot have any strands of wire touching the negative terminal, and the negative terminal cannot have any strands of wire touching the positive terminal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Like this will work.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Like this will work.


Thanks Tony, you do a much better job of explaining it than I do. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, there are many ways to get the job done. 
Ive seen it where a person strips away about 6" of insulation on the speaker wire thats coming from the amp and then feed it through the bottom binding post hole and then attach it to the upper binding post. Its a bit tricky but makes a great connection.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

both explanations are good. thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I went ahead and took care of my JBL's. I got some plugs from BB. A friend at BB actually took off the brass bracket of some Klipsch speakers and gave it to me. Got home and put the brackets on the JBL's and hooked them up with some new plugs and BAMMMMMM. Good as new. Put on some songs like Black widow, dark horse, bass boosted songs and they sound bad azzzzzzzzzzzzz. Then I tried them with the phantom menace, revenge of the sith, rambo, and avatar. Wow. I am very happy with my new purchases........speaking of which.

I fine tuned my Infinity's in the garage. We had a BBQ tonight and all I can say is WWWOOoWW!! Along with my Onkyo sub they sound awesome. Very happy overall with my new sets. thx for all the help ya'll gave me. 

I do have a final question.......My living room AVR is an Onkyo HTR-590. I was going through the settings after I setup the JBL's. ON this AVR there is no way of setting the XO's on every individual speaker. It just has one option for XO so I set it at 80. ideas?

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/117097-crossovers-4.html#ixzz3VecJ68nz


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

80 is a good X/O setting and good to hear everything sounds good for you.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx to everyone.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

:T


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

lolol.


----------

